# Convertir motor de CD-ROM en supermotor



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2007)

En estos 2 link´s se explica como recuperar el motor de un CD-ROM fallecido convirtiendolo en un motor trifasico de potencia suficiente como para un aeromodelo, un robot movil o algo.

Proximamente el controlador para estos motores reformados

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240993

http://www.bavaria-direct.co.za/
http://electronicayciencia.blogspot.com.ar/2010/04/reutilizar-el-motor-de-un-lector-cdrom.html

http://www.southernsoaringclub.org.za/a-BM-motors-1.html
http://www.southernsoaringclub.org.za/a-BM-motors-2.html
http://www.southernsoaringclub.org.za/a-BM-motors-3.html
http://www.southernsoaringclub.org.za/a-BM-motors-4.html
http://www.southernsoaringclub.org.za/a-BM-motors-5.html


http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=523039
http://www.aerodesign.de/peter/2001/LRK350/index.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2007)

Aqui los posibles controladores para el motor reformado.

Sirven tambien para motores de disco riguido del tipo trifasico.

http://www.turbinemuseum.de/Modellbau/BLMC__UK_/blmc__uk_.html
http://www.aerodesign.de/peter/2001/LRK350/SPEEDY-BL_eng.html
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=140454


----------



## ars (Oct 1, 2007)

motor trifasico   


me interesa lo de modificarlo para aeromodelismo, voy a tener que aprender fraces.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 2, 2007)

el problema es que es en SMD y para rematar esta en frances.


----------



## Roa (Jun 21, 2008)

Hola, no habra la posibilidad de convertir el motor de un Cd de velocidad en uno de fuerza?

es que ahora que leo esto empese a desarmar mis lectores y sake 15 motores , y yo estoy en un proyecto de armar piernas de robot (las piernas no miden mas de 30 Cm ), pero necesito el poder no la velocidad >.< porfa si pueden ayudarme


----------



## gca (Jun 23, 2008)

Hola .Roa Lo que puedes usar son reductores con engranajes que transformadorrman la velocidad de tus motores en un mayor torke.
Por la red encontre esta pagina para reformar un motor comun de pocas prestaciones en un sorprendente motorcito. En la pagina detalla como bobinarlo y conexiónar los bobinados tambien como colocar los imanes.
http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?Motores_Brushless:Motor_hecho_desde_un_S280


----------



## electrodan (Jul 9, 2008)

¿Donde se conseguirán los imanes? Leí que se pueden cortar y usar los de disco duro (ojo hablo de imanes no de motores) aunque también leí que no se deben cortar porque son tóxicos o algo parecido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> ¿Donde se conseguirán los imanes? Leí que se pueden cortar y usar los de disco duro (ojo hablo de imanes no de motores) aunque también leí que no se deben cortar porque son tóxicos o algo parecido.



En Uruguay no tengo idea, pero si te cruzas a la vereda de enfrente tienes estas posibilidades:

http://www.argenmag.com.ar/
http://www.imanes-ferrites.com/
http://www.distriman.com.ar/
http://www.imanesargentina.com.ar/
http://www.imanesmagnum.com.ar/
http://www.pysel.com.ar/
http://www.renacity.com.ar/

Lo de cortar imanes de disco rígido, no creo, las cerámicas que se emplean son extremadamente frágiles, al menor golpe y se convierten en un montón de imancitos chiquitos e inservibles


----------



## electrodan (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok, de cualquier manera por un tiempo no creo que necesite un "supermotor".


----------



## Luis F (Jun 5, 2009)

Buenas, Desde hace tiempo me tienen interesados estos motorcitos de CD y por varios aeromodelos que conosco se que son vastante poderosos este tipo de motores, para aviones a radiocontrol, pueden llegar a consumir 30A sin ningun problema, y vaya fuerza que tienen!!, por ahora solo cuento con motores de lectores de CD, pero se basan en el mismo sistema, aca un pequeño tutorial de como pasar los comunes motores de CD en estrella a delta, para poder aprovechar mejor su poder http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=127606

Pero Lo realmente interesante seria poder construir el speed control, que es aquel que manda las señales senoidales (no se si sirven tambien triangulares, escalonados o incluso PWM en forma senoidal), http://www.turbinemuseum.de/Modellbau/BLMC__UK_/blmc__uk_.html aqui una pagina donde se implementa uno de estos con un micro atmel del cual desconosco, mi propuesta es trabajar para poder construir un ESC (speed control) para poder manejar motores trifasicos pequeños, ya sea basandonos del sitio ya mensionado o trabajando en otro diseño.

algo de teoria hacerca del tema: http://www.innovatia.com/Design_Center/Power_Electronics.htm

Entonces quien se anima?


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 6, 2009)

Yo me acabo de comprar un Arduino (www.arduino.cc), y una de las primeras cosas que quiero hacer es un driver para estos motorcitos brushless de CD.

Tenía pensado desfasar 3 salidas PWM a 120º si es que se puede hacer facil..

Si no de ultima, mandar 3 señales cuadradas desfasadas 120º (que ya sería mucho más simple) y ver si funciona más o menos bien.


----------



## Luis F (Jun 6, 2009)

Hola, tambien habia pensado en hacer 3 señales de PWM desfazadas, pero me cabe la duda de que funcionen ya que el voltaje aplicado a una entrada del motor, no esta referenciado a tierra, si no que depende del voltaje de las otras dos entradas, por lo que puede que coincidan en ciertos momentos pero en otros no, quiza con un capacitor a tierra que se va cargando con el PWM se pueda simular mejor la onda senoidal, otra seria hacer la conexion en Y y tomar la tierra de ahi, pero no es posible para conexion en delta que puede dar mas potencia.

Creo que es posible hacer una funcion que saque una funcion seno o al menos triangular  de forma de pulsos y desfazarla con respecto a otras dos. La pregunta fundamental aqui es si esto podria funcionar?


----------



## electrodan (Jun 6, 2009)

La de las 3 salidas desfasadas no creo que funcionen, y si funcionan lo hace bien mal. El problema de hacer eso, es que los pulsos tienen que estar sincronizados con el motor, por eso se usan sensores hall o se detecta el "EMF", que en realidad no se que quieren decir las siglas, pero mas o menos se entiende la idea.


----------



## Luis F (Jun 6, 2009)

En realidad existen ambos tipos de motores, los que tienen sensores y los que no, abviamente los que tienen sensores poseen un funcionamiento mejor en algunas condiciones pero por ejemplo todos los motores de modelismo que conosco son trifasicos sin sensores y funcionan bastante bien, los controladores originales de los motores de CD-rom poseen entradas para los sensores, pero estos no creo que suministren la suficiente potencia para aeromodelos o dispositivos similares


----------



## electrodan (Jun 6, 2009)

Los que no tienen sensores, tienen un microcontrolador que detecta el pulso que es devuelto cuando (y acá no estoy muy seguro) un imán pasa por una bobina, pero no envían una señal desfasada ciega. De lo contrario, aparece el problema llamado Misfire. De hecho, ni siquiera se si un motor brushless arrancaría en esas condiciones.
Los motores de aeromodelismo no usan sensores por cuestiones de practicidad, puesto que es difícil ubicar los sensores alrededor del motor. Si fuera por potencia, no tendría sentido, ya que con los sensores se controlan transistores, que controlan las bobinas.


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 7, 2009)

Tenés razón electrodan, la verdad no había tenido en cuenta ese aspecto (creo que hubiera tardado en imaginarmeló ). Ahora que leo sobre el tema me doy cuenta.

Entonces, habría que desfasar las 3 señales pwm, pero según las señales de los efecto hall, verdad? Osea, poner en sincronismo cada señal pwm con cada sensor hall. ¿Estoy más o menos por buen camino ahora? 

En cuanto pueda me armo una etapita de potencia para el arduino y empiezo a probar (Gracias a dios, es muy facil de programar esa plaquita )


PD: ¿Alguno tiene idea del voltaje y la corriente de trabajo de esos motorcitos de CD (Sin modificar)? Porque hojas de datos no pude conseguir por ahora...


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 8, 2009)

Bueno, hoy a la tarde me fui a comprar unos componentes para la etapa de potencia para el Arduino y ya la terminé.

Probé de hacer un driver para un motorcito brushless de CD-Rom, simplemente 3 ondas cuadradas desfasadas 120º, y girar.. gira, pero no tiene nada de fuerza, y vibra muchísimo. Supongo que será por el efecto que mencionó *electrodan*.
Ya sabía que no iba a funcionar bien, pero me quería sacar las ganas de probar 
Ahora voy a probar de hacer 3 ondas cuadradas sincronizadas con los sensores de efecto hall. Así espero conseguir mejores resultados.


Estuve buscando y no encontré mucha información sobre estos motores brushless DC. No sé si están echos para ondas cuadradas (por algún lado había leido que sí), triangulares o senoidales. Tendría que agarrar el osciloscopio y fijarme en una lectora de CD funcionando.

Otra cosa, es que estos motores vienen bobinados en Estrella, pero no usan punto medio. Para manejarlos con tres transistores (uno por fase), lo más facil es que estén en estrella con punto medio (que lo mandamos a tierra). Lo que hice, fue agarrar uno, y cablear el punto medio desde adentro del motor hacia afuera para poder usarlo más cómodo y facil.

PD: Lo probé con 3.7 y 5v el motor. Es despreciable la diferencia en el funcionamiento con diferentes voltajes en este caso.


Ah, si alguno tiene información sobre el funcionamiento de los controladores de estos motorcitos, bienvenida sea!



Saludos.


----------



## Luis F (Jun 8, 2009)

Bueno, en realidad desconocia lo del misfire y lo del EMF captado pero bueno, ahi vamos avanzando, felicitaciones por hacer girar el motorcito, talvez deberias intentar un arranque lento y gradualmente incrementar la frecuencia de la onda para asi aumentar la velocidad del motor gradualmente,  aca el link a el datasheet de un controlador del motor CD-Rom original, en este se puede ver los tipos de onda entregados por este al motor, espero empezar pronto a hacer mis pruebas


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 8, 2009)

Si, de echo eso fue lo que hice después.

Puse un potenciómetro conectado a una de las entradas analógicas del Arduino e hice que el delay cambie en función a la posición del potenciómetro.

El resultado fue más o menos el mismo.

Al que le interese el código, acá va:


```
/*
 * Driver para motores brushless DC
 *
 * No funciona para nada bien
 * 
 * 
 * Por Tomasito.
 *
 * [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/post-205821.html[/url]
 */

int Rpin = 9;  // Las tres fases del motor
int Spin = 5;
int Tpin = 6;

int fuerza = 255;
int pot = 0;

void setup()                  
{
  pinMode(ledPin, OUTPUT);    
  pinMode(Rpin, OUTPUT);      
  pinMode(Spin, OUTPUT);      
  pinMode(Tpin, OUTPUT);      
}

int getPot() {
  int v;
  v = analogRead(pot);
  v /= 25;
  v = max(v, 0);
  v = min(v, 40);
  return v;
}

void loop()                     
{
  analogWrite(Rpin, 255);
  analogWrite(Tpin, 0);
  delay(getPot());  
  analogWrite(Spin, 255);
  delay(getPot());
  analogWrite(Tpin, 255);
  analogWrite(Rpin, 0);
  delay(getPot());
  analogWrite(Spin, 0);
  delay(getPot()); 
}
```



Con respeto al datasheet, yo habia conseguido algunos, pero ese está más completo, por lo menos tiene las formas de onda de las entradas/salidas del controlador.
Apartentemente manda ondas senoidales a la salida.
El tema es que con el arduino tengo solo 14 pines I/O digitales, y 6 entradas analógicas. Tendría que usar tres conversores analógicos-digitales, para hacer las senoidales, pero me limitaría a 4 bits por fase, salvo que multiplexe las salidas... Y 4 bits es muy poco, son 8 pasos de resolución nada más. Aunque sería mejor que una onda cuadrada. Tendría que probar haciendo un par de redes R2R de 4 bits para probar...
Otro problema ya sería que me estaría quedando corto de tiempo de ejecución quizá, con tanta conversión digital-analógica, desfasar las fases 120º y realimentar todo con los efecto hall... Pero habrá que ver, seguro algo se puede hacer.


Voy a ver también de usar un controlador de la placa de una lectora de CD. Hace unos años había intentado usar uno, pero no habia tenido mucho exito, aunque tampoco puse mucho esfuerzo. Ahora voy a investigar más las hojas de datos a ver qué puedo averiguar.



Saludos.


----------



## Luis F (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola, bueno hace tiempo tenia una idea no se que tan loca o descabellada sea, y es porque no se puede utilizar un amplificador de audio para esta tarea, asi se puede conseguir la onda senoidal perfecta, apartir de otra que no sea de potencia


En cuanto el codigo hmm no se no me cuadra, podrias intentar con este y nos comentas
(me imagino que la sintaxis es asi en realidad no manejo el arduino // es comentario?)


```
void loop()                      
{ 
  analogWrite(Rpin, 255); 
  analogWrite(Tpin, 0); 
  delay(getPot());  
  analogWrite(Spin, 255); 
  analogWrite(Rpin, 0);     //pone R en 0 otra vez
  delay(getPot()); 
  analogWrite(Tpin, 255); 
  analogWrite(Spin, 0);    //pone S en 0 en ves de r
  delay(getPot()); 
  //analogWrite(Spin, 0);   erased
  //delay(getPot());           erased
}
```


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 11, 2009)

Luis, para tener potencia estoy usando unos TIP41C, asique por ese lado no hay problemas.


Con respecto al programa (Sí, los comentarios son con doble barra: "//"), fijate las ondas van desfasadas 120º, por eso permanecen prendidas en ciclos de dos delays, y no de uno solo.
No sé la verdad si está muy bien eso, la verdad lo hice en un ratito y cansado el programa, además de que yo tampoco sé programar en Arduino, apenas me compré la placa hace unos días y ese es el primer programa que hago 

Pero con el código que vos pusiste, simplemente no quedarían desfasadas 120º ni de casualidad 
Para que te des una idea, donde dice "delay(getPot())", hace un delay, de X milisegundos, ahí expresados por el valor del potenciómetro. Se podría poner un valor fijo (Pongamoslé 15) en vez de "getPot()".



Ahora, qué pequeño que es el mundo, que viendo los foros oficiales de Arduino, me encuentro con este muchacho que hizo casi al mismo tiempo que yo, lo mismo que yo. Es diferente el código, pero hace lo mismo el programa (solo que al girar el potenciómetro más hacia un lado, cambia de sentido de giro), y de echo al conectar el motor con ese programa o con el mío, es lo mismo.
El link es este: http://www.arduino.cc/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1244372691



Saludos.


----------



## kaká_2008 (Jul 27, 2009)

hola amigos estoy muy interesado en el aeromodelismo...y ya me lei miles de paginas donde se explica como modificar el motor del cd-rom para usarlo en un aeromodelo...
todavia no hice nada pero encontre una paguina para el controlador!

http://www.designsoft.com.au/ahome/rc/PIC-ESC/ESC.html

parece q esta bueno pero funciona?...

boe amigos espero q nos sirva a todos

saludos!


----------



## gca (Ago 8, 2009)

Hola Drix en una de tus preguntas mensinavas la tensión y la intensidad con la que funcionaban estos motores. Estuve biendo y estos motores trabajan entre 5 y 12 vol de tensión e intensidades muy grandes, de hasta 80A! (entre 10 a 100 A)


----------



## jorger (Ago 9, 2009)

kaká_2008 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos estoy muy interesado en el aeromodelismo...y ya me lei miles de paginas donde se explica como modificar el motor del cd-rom para usarlo en un aeromodelo...
> todavia no hice nada pero encontre una paguina para el controlador!
> 
> http://www.designsoft.com.au/ahome/rc/PIC-ESC/ESC.html
> ...



Ese controlador es para motores dc,no para motores brushless.Ya decía yo que era muy fácil...


----------



## Luis F (Ago 11, 2009)

Bueno, estuve perdido por un tiempo, me di cuenta que hacer el driver por ahora es algo complicado para mi asi que intente utilizar el mismo driver que viene con estos motores en la unidad de CD con relativo exito, pude "hackear"  la unidad para que hiciera girar el motor a toda velocidad   el driver utilizado es el TA849 del cual pude deducir algo y hacer que gire en algunas ocaciones todavia no logro decifrarlo del todo, bueno aca un videito se podria titular el ataque del motor ya veran por que jaja, es impresionante la velocidad que alcanza!!!! solo observen que es capaz de mantener el equilibrio!!

YouTube - Motor de CD Hacked


----------



## seaarg (Ago 11, 2009)

Bueno, estuve leyendo sus posts.

Les comento que mis dos hobbies son electronica y aeromodelismo. Hace un buen tiempo ya estuve tratando de hacer un controlador para brushless destinado a motorcitos de CD.

Me base en el esquematico que posteo, pero en vez de usar 4017 y oscilador utilice un pic para dar las señales a las bases de los transistores del puente que mueve el motor.

Esto funciono (ahora no tengo codigo a mano sino postearia tambien) pero me di cuenta que era impractico ya que a la minima variacion de carga fisica en el motor el mismo se clava o pierde sincronismo.

Fue entonces cuando di con esta tesis sobre Control por Back-EMF y desisti temporalmente de hacer el controlador. (al menos, sensorless).

La tesis la encuentran en: http://scholar.lib.vt.edu/theses/available/etd-09152003-171904/unrestricted/T.pdf

Ojala que alguien con mas conocimiento pueda implementar un control de cambio sensando la fuerza contraelectromotriz, yo no pude 

Por otro lado, hay unos buenos integrados con bastante mas corriente que el tipico de lectora de CD por ejemplo: LB1988N pero nunca los pude conseguir en mi zona.

Y por ultimo, no se le "achiquen" a la soldadura SMD si es necesario porque es realmente facil, con malla dessoldante la hice mil veces. Se aplica estaño "a lo bestia" en las patitas y luego con la malla se quita todo excedente, queda una soldadura limpia y prolija. La unica contra es que hay que verificar por si quedo algun corto con un tester.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2011)

Un interesante trabajo sobre controladores para motores Brushless


----------



## nicolas8702 (Ago 4, 2011)

hola a todos estuve viendo este post y me interesa muchisimo el control de estos motores aunque ya hice mi controladora  pero es para motores con  sensores de efecto hall , ahora mi objetivo son los sensorless para aeromodelismo cualquier cosa si les interesa les pasare el codigo que he realizado que por sierto funciona muy bien y si alguien ya logro hacer funcionar los sensorless les agrgadeceria la colaboracion


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 5, 2011)

Una opinión aprovechando este "zombie".

Brushless, intentos, ideas, muy bien. ¿Pero quien ha terminado? ¿Donde estan para acesorar preguntas concretas?

Y repito con mayúsculas... CONCRETAS!!!

En éste tema, yo aprendí que hay secretos que se guardan muy bien en el disco duro de la casa.


----------



## nicolas8702 (Ago 5, 2011)

antiworldx yo ya he terminado con lo referente al encendido y apagado de motores brushless con sensores claro  aun no le controlo velocidad pero ya le he hecho girar a muchas rpm y de forma tal que ni el motor ni  el puente h se calientan si te interesa y tienes dudas yo puedo postear mi codigo y exp0licarlo paso a paso como funciona el motor


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 5, 2011)

¿Hiciste el circuito como sugiere microchip?
Fijate que yo lo hice con sensores opticos de reflexión. Pero en mi caso integre un PID para controlar la velocidad. Si posteas el circuito, igual te digo como controlar la velocidad. No es complicado una vez que lo haces girar.


----------



## nicolas8702 (Ago 5, 2011)

o eso me parece geniala antiworldx  pero no no hice el circuito que da microchip mi puente h esta hecho con un irfz34n y tip127 ademas que utiliza sensores de efecto hall , eeste circuito a mi me funciona bien sin recalentamiento ni nada ahora paso el esque matico y te lo posteo aa y me interesa muchisimo eso del pid ya que hhe intentado implementarlo pero nunca me ha servido 

a lo otro es que trabajo con un dspic30f4013 y un motor de unidad cd/rw LG

subo el circuito que estoy usando

gracias


----------



## Imzas (Ago 6, 2011)

Hola, creo que a veces me parece mas complicado entender el lenguaje tecnico que utilizan ustedes en vez del frances del link original XD.
Y si ustedes son unxs grandes de la electronica.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 6, 2011)

Bien... aqui la onda con tu circuito, investígate la ecuacion a diferencias del PID digital. Son una serie de sumas y restas, que las implementarás con las intrucciones MAC y MSC. El dspic esta diseñado para trabajar este tipo de procesos. Al circuito ya no tendras que hacerle ya nada.


----------



## nicolas8702 (Ago 6, 2011)

ok gracias parece que sabes de dspic y queria preguntarte has hecho tratamiento de señales con ellos  ,
de cualquier modo estare atento a lo del pid gracias


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 7, 2011)

He aplicado algunos proceso planteados en transformada Z. Mi especialidad es control, y no señales de comunicacion. Si me hablas de RF te voy a mandar a consultar al google por que no fue mi área. Pero en lo posible podre al menos decirte por que tema debas empezar.


----------



## nicolas8702 (Ago 7, 2011)

ok gracias ps yo soy estudiante de ingenieria electronica apenase estoy viendo microcontroladores y me falta un resto para ver control pero me interesa mucho y lo de las señales no me refiero a rf si  no al tratamiento digital como la transformada de fourier , filtros digitales etc en realidad por ahora me intereza lo del pid ya he leido algunas cosas  como la ecuacion de este y todo pero aun no entiendo  como se implementa te agradeceria si tienes teoria del pid o si podrias explicarme como lo implementaste con el motor


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 7, 2011)

primero debes aprender a usar el pid por si solo... y a programarlo en el DSP... te diria como pero no soy de los que da las cosas hechas...

¿Ya viste la teoria del PID en si mismo? Si no entiendes loque es un PID, no podrás solucionar los problemitas relacionados a el control del motor.


----------



## nicolas8702 (Ago 7, 2011)

a ok gracias por tu respuesta jeje tampoco pensaba que me darias todo molidito eso es ovio je pero bueno cmo te conte aun no he visto mis materias de control en la u  asi que lo que entiendo lo hago muy vagamente bueno ps primero sera empezar a mirar como se calculan las constantes derivativa, la proporcional y la integral y como se calcula el rango del motor para hacer que el pid lo controle entodo caso me gustaria que me guiaras o me recomendaras un tutorial sobre este control


----------



## vickman007 (Ene 21, 2012)

Hola amigos les escribo porq yo estoy trabajando con un control de motor brushless y ya lo heche andar ya funciona el detalle q tengo es q necesito generar un onda trapezoidal o una senoidal para q este gire sin ruido y suave si alguno sabe como podriamos seguirle con esto,un saludo.


----------



## nicolas8702 (Ene 21, 2012)

hola yo quisiera saber que tipo de motor estaas usando sensored o sensorless por que el metodo de conmutacion varia por la manera en la que sensas el la posicion del rotor


----------



## vickman007 (Ene 22, 2012)

es un motor sensorless y mi etapa de potencia son 6  mosfet canal n comandados con un driver ir2101 cada uno pero lo q*UE* me fa*k*lta es formar la onda senoidal en cada fase espero y puedan ayudarme a formarla,un saludo amigos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 22, 2012)

Hola Amigo, porque necesitas una señal senoidal?. Si trabajas con estas, los drivers actuadores tendran problemas de calentamiento. Pues trabajando en conmutacion, generar un pequeño tiempo muerto entre accionamientos de fases, logras tu cometido.


----------



## vickman007 (Ene 22, 2012)

por*-*q*UE* ya lo hice asi como dices pero el motor no funciona correctamente hace mucho ruido,tiene calentamientos y vibra,y la señal esta muy fea y hay una señal trapezoidal lo compondria,pero no se como generarla con un micro o un arduino,


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 22, 2012)

Sube algun esquema de como lo estas implementando y podremos ayudarte. Como sabes que una señal trapezoidal solucionara tu problema?, si aun no la utilizaste?.


----------



## vickman007 (Ene 22, 2012)

ahi esta amigos



p*UE*s se q*UE* una señal trapezoidal lo mejorara por*-*q*UE* tengo un control de velocidad de un motor brushless de radiocontrol y ya che*c*que las señales y es una señal trapezoidal y ese se comporta muy bien solo q*UE* no puedo utilizar ese tipo de control por*-*q*UE* necesito controlar el torque y estos no tienen fuerza por eso necesito hacer el control de velocidad,un saludo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 22, 2012)

Amigo, sube el esquema mas amplio, imposible discernir este. Gracias.


----------



## nicolas8702 (Ene 22, 2012)

bueno yo creo que eso que te pasa del ruido y el calentamiento del motor solo ocurre cuando el metodode conmutacion esta mal hecho todos sabemos que para hacer andar un brushless se necesita conocer la posicion exacta del rotor y en el caso tuyo vickman007 estas usando un sensorless osea que no tiene encodes de sensores de efecto hall por tanto tiene que usar el metodo de back emf


----------



## vickman007 (Ene 22, 2012)

ahi esta amigo son 3 de esos uno para cada fase cada par de mosfet esta comandado por un driver ir2101,un saludo a todos.

y como es el metodo nicolas8702 como empleo ese metodo con un pic o un arduino


----------



## nicolas8702 (Ene 22, 2012)

el metodo se puede hacer con cualquier micro no importa si es pic o atmel el caso es tu sabes que en un motor sensored son los efecto hall los que basicamente retornan un numero binario bueno ps en el caso del bac emf se hace con comparadores midiendo la tension en la bobina que queda en alta impedancia ya que no  siempre las tres estan activas,

buscate este  libro  " J. Shao. Direct Back EMF Detection Method for Sensorless Brushless" ya que aun no he probado el metodo solo lo he hecho funcionar con sensores,  en estos dias hare mis primeras pruebas del back emf

este es el libro del cual me estoy guiando


----------



## wallygar (Dic 11, 2013)

saludos, alguien ya hizo un sketch con arduino que maneje un motor brushless con sensorless


----------



## everto (Ene 29, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En estos 2 link´s se explica como recuperar el motor de un CD-ROM fallecido convirtiendolo en un motor trifasico de potencia suficiente como para un aeromodelo, un robot movil o algo.
> 
> Proximamente el controlador para estos motores reformados
> 
> ...



Los links dan error al tratar de accesarlos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2015)

everto dijo:


> Los links dan error al tratar de accesarlos.



Link´s actualizados


----------



## alejo278 (Jul 18, 2015)

...Intente hacer funcionar un motor brushless con solo mandarle los pulsos sincronizados a las tres fases pero solo funciono a baja velocidad como motor paso a paso y estoy pensando implementarle llaves ópticas con un disco codificado para detectar la posición y así poder manejar las fases con mas presicion.


----------



## jorger (Jul 18, 2015)

alejo278 dijo:


> ...Intente hacer funcionar un motor brushless con solo mandarle los pulsos sincronizados a las tres fases pero solo funciono a baja velocidad como motor paso a paso y estoy pensando implementarle llaves ópticas con un disco codificado para detectar la posición y así poder manejar las fases con mas presicion.



No es manera más indicada de hacerlo funcionar, pero si es solo para verlo girar, sirve perfectamente. En youtube hay algún que otro video de una implementación idéntica a la que propones 
Pd: Además sirve para poner en práctica el funcionamiento de los fototrasnsitores de barrera.


----------



## alejo278 (Jul 22, 2015)

gracias!!!
 pero buscando en internet, encontre este video.


----------

